# weak bench



## extremeintensity (Feb 28, 2016)

Hey everybody. I've got a real week bench. Any quick tips and recommendations for threads to read? Or a program I could follow.


----------



## extremeintensity (Feb 28, 2016)

I can hit 1 rep at 130. I feel pretty bad about it


----------



## extremeintensity (Feb 28, 2016)

Warm up 50 lbs x 12-15
2 plates for 12 x 2
I tried to hit 140 but couldn't so I took off 10 and hit 130 for 1 rep.
Then I went down to 110 for 8 reps x 3 sets.
Then I'm gonna move onto db flyes for 4x12 between 45-40 #
Then I'll do some crossovers on the cables for 7 sets lightweight and squeeze.
Then I'll pick up a plate or 60# and just flex my chest and I can see the fibres expand and burn.
I'm in the middle of this workout right now. What do y'all think?


----------



## extremeintensity (Feb 28, 2016)

The beginning was done on incline bench. And the 8x3 was more like 8 then 6 then 4. But I paused and tried to finish each set


----------



## mickems (Feb 28, 2016)

extremeintensity said:


> Hey everybody. I've got a real week bench. Any quick tips and recommendations for threads to read? Or a program I could follow.



I had the same problem. Tren4life gave me some tips similar to the 5/3/1 program to overcome my plateau. It involves various set/reps and last set amap. Sorry I don't remember the details but, there are threads in this section to address that problem. Gotta dig for it brother.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Feb 28, 2016)

How does this compare to your other lifts? What's your age height and weight?


----------



## Itburnstopee (Feb 28, 2016)

Alright, I was in the same boat like 8 months ago where my max was like 155; here's what I do when I stall out on my bench. Take a week off. Then after that week do just push-ups for like 2 weeks or until you can do a shit load of them (60-100). Also, dumbbell press and even overhead press. Your chest may be ready to progress but maybe you aren't recruiting another muscle during the lift. Eating like a fatty fat fat helps a lot too (I never realized how skinny I was before I grew love handles and lost my abs). And I realize how retardedlyxsimple this sounds, but sometimes you just have to challenge yourself and force the weight. Grab a spotter and throw 5-10lbs heavier for your working set and see if you can do it.


----------



## SuperBane (Feb 28, 2016)

A 5x5 strength program will bring your lifts inline.
Benching multiple times per week.
If it were me knowing what I know now... I'd flat bench once a week and then the second bench day would be a variation such as incline, floor press, pin press or block press.
I'd make sure to kill triceps to failure once a week as well.

That is just me. A lot of different things work with a lot of different people.


----------



## Itburnstopee (Feb 28, 2016)

SuperBane said:


> A 5x5 strength program will bring your lifts inline.
> Benching multiple times per week.
> If it were me knowing what I know now... I'd flat bench once a week and then the second bench day would be a variation such as incline, floor press, pin press or block press.
> I'd make sure to kill triceps to failure once a week as well.
> ...



Shit I should have said this. I've been hitting chest three times a week (with lots of back work for balance) and it's super easy to add those extra 5 lbs. but instead of just bench I like to do chest variations on the different days. Ignore my first post and try this.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Feb 28, 2016)

What bane said is right on. Work with lighter percentages for more sets and speed. Don't always work up to your max. Close grip bench will bring your normal bench up also.


----------



## extremeintensity (Feb 29, 2016)

PillarofBalance said:


> How does this compare to your other lifts? What's your age height and weight?



Mid 20's 5^10
168
My Deadlifts are week and I don't do many squats but I leg press 12 plates for real good reps.and i feel good with everything else. Also what the other guy said I could use more overhead lifts


----------



## thisisfromwork (Mar 4, 2016)

@extreme: I feel you man. Been struggling to get up my bench weight. Stuck at 100-110. 26yo/5.5"/125lbs  I can go 220 on dead and 160 squat but yeah, bench has been giving me a hard time.


----------



## Mythos (Mar 5, 2016)

I think a common weak point for beginners with bench is triceps... It might do you some good to try to figure out if there's a muscle group that's lagging.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Mar 5, 2016)

Please tell me that any of you fuks who can't bench even 200 are not running gear. seriously. I know a guy who's 165, never touched gear and squats 500 like a speed squat. 95% aren't like him but the point is build yourself up a bit before you hop on or you are wasting your time.


----------



## Seeker (Mar 5, 2016)

Benching and working chest is not the same. Do no treat benching as a chest workout because it's not. At least it shouldn't be.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Mar 5, 2016)

DieYoungStrong said:


> Please tell me that any of you fuks who can't bench even 200 are not running gear. seriously. I know a guy who's 165, never touched gear and squats 500 like a speed squat. 95% aren't like him but the point is build yourself up a bit before you hop on or you are wasting your time.



Well **** him and his 500 speed squat. Lol


----------



## saltylifter (Mar 6, 2016)

all your lifts for your age are not good but I don't think its your training program as much as your diet and what your taking in.
from what you weigh you don't take in much food at all which will keep you weak and not gaining strength.
start killing it in the kitchen .


----------



## Govols (Mar 24, 2016)

Bench is always going to move slow. I'd look into 1. Diet 2. Volume


----------



## waviniron (May 2, 2016)

Eat right and train with low reps and heavy weight on the bench. Overtime you'll get stronger trust me


----------

